# Shooters "LIttle Friend-BFR"



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

This little one carries 150 Qt cooler and the side wings are for two 5 gal. buckets








You slide out the support from under the rack and drop the Bait-Fish cleaning board








You slide the support back in and drop the tray to load and unload heavy coolers and clean the bait board








The rack carries about 8 or more poles depends on how ya stack them in and on the flat side is for tieing down the Yak.







[
Still a work in progress


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nice rack. Did you talked to my buddy, Ian yet? My phone broke last week. I'm waiting for a new one to be delivered.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Yup and trying to work him in befor Christmas

PS. Thanks for the support bud


----------



## STRIPASAURUS (Apr 6, 2003)

Niiiicccce Shooter!!!! 

Michael


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Daum...I can say I remember him when!!!!PURDY!!!!....the R


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Shooter, if you make 'em any bigger we'll be able to bring a spare car with us! Nice work man!


----------

